# DIY DVD Burner Laser (Video)



## MarkKLC (Aug 9, 2007)

Just thought I'd share this....

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/756433/laser_flashlight_hack/

makes me wanna try it out!


----------



## cdesigns (Aug 9, 2007)

THANK YOU SO MUCH, I have that same DVD diode, and axiz housing I was wondering how to power it up. Now I know


----------



## cdesigns (Aug 9, 2007)

My LG DVD recorder came with 2 Diodes, are they the same or how I know wich one is the correct one.


----------



## Kas (Aug 9, 2007)

cdesigns said:


> My LG DVD recorder came with 2 Diodes, are they the same or how I know wich one is the correct one.



Do you have a picture of the two? I took apart my LG DVD and maybe able to tell you.


----------



## Grendel2000 (Aug 9, 2007)

*Oh my - this could be bad*

I just saw this video on how to make your own homemade BURNING laser out of an old CD ROM drive and a mini mag light + a few other cheap parts.

http://www.metacafe.com/w/756433 


It looks AWESOME!

So I'm wondering if any of you folks with the 50 pound brains can figure out how to boost the power on one of these for some REAL fun?

<Evil Grin>


----------



## cdesigns (Aug 9, 2007)

Here is the picture of the diodes

One is labeled 33WDW and the other one L96 45C7


----------



## Kas (Aug 9, 2007)

Can you look into the top of them with a bright light? (Not when they are powered of course). Look for the one with a blue window.


----------



## cdesigns (Aug 9, 2007)

Kas said:


> Can you look into the top of them with a bright light? (Not when they are powered of course). Look for the one with a blue window.


 
One is Blueish and one is greenish


----------



## Gazoo (Aug 9, 2007)

Take a 1.5 volt battery and hook it up to the diode to be sure. Neither diode will lase, but the one that is red will look like a red LED. Of course, I still do not recommend looking into either one. The negative pin on the diode is attached to the case so that one is easy to figure out. One of the pins is for a photo diode, and the other is positive. We are not interested in the pin for the photo diode.

Looking at the pins from the back of the diode it should be like this:

Photo diode O Positive *O*

...........Negative O 

Keep in mind these are not only powerful, but dangerous and you will need eye protection especially for burning up close..


----------



## 3rd_shift (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: Oh my - this could be bad*

Oh, *yikes!*

I might have to try that too. :naughty:


----------



## Robban (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: Oh my - this could be bad*

I would suggest taking a look in the laser subforum. Similar builds have been done and posted about there. Take the time to read up on laser safety while you're at it, I get the impression that you are underestimating the power of a laser like this.
edit: My post got taken a bit out of context with the thread move and merge. This was directed to what is now post #5


----------



## cdesigns (Aug 9, 2007)

I got it working, But the laser is not focused yet, and I don't have eye wear, what can i use as a eye wear? the red light is very powerfull
I'm using a Durecell Ultra 123 Lithium battery as power source.

I'm looking the light thru the camera only but it makes a big red dot on the wall very powerfull.


----------



## Gazoo (Aug 9, 2007)

Glad you got it working. What I have found to be perfect are the wicked laser shades. They allow enough red to get through so you can see the dot on a wall. Some goggles have too high of an OD rating and you can't even see the dot when wearing them. http://www.wickedlasers.com/lasers/R...des-49-11.html


----------



## Gazoo (Aug 9, 2007)

I also noticed you have it connected directly to the battery. This is a big no no. You need something to regulate current and prevent voltage spikes. Failing to do so will cause your diode to fail quickly. At least use a resistor and capacitor.


----------



## cdesigns (Aug 9, 2007)

Gazoo said:


> I also noticed you have it connected directly to the battery. This is a big no no. You need something to regulate current and prevent voltage spikes. Failing to do so will cause your diode to fail quickly. At least use a resistor and capacitor.


 
I followed the video instructions :shrug: but I will make it better, the diode is not completly flush with the housing, I need to tap it more. so i can focused better.


----------



## cdesigns (Aug 9, 2007)

Success, here is a video burning an old Treo holster .

http://media.putfile.com/DVD-Laser-mod


----------



## cdesigns (Aug 9, 2007)

Guys now that I have the blueish diode working, what is the other diode?? can I still use it. are both red?


----------



## Gazoo (Aug 9, 2007)

cdesigns said:


> Guys now that I have the blueish diode working, what is the other diode?? can I still use it. are both red?



The other one is infrared...not advisable to use it unless you have eye protection. You will not see the beam and will barely be able to see the dot. But the danger is there and very real. Besides it might be putting out around 50 mw so it is pretty much worthless for burning...IMO. The infrared one is used for reading and writing CD's while the red one is used for DVD's.


----------



## cdesigns (Aug 10, 2007)

How much power could this laser have? 150mw - 200mw? it burns plastics very fasy in less than 2 seconds you see smoke. 

I have a CDRW but with lightscribe it burns images to one side of the CD, I was wondering if those lightscribe units have a more powerfull diode.

HERE IS ANOTHER VIDEO

http://media.putfile.com/DVD-laser-2


----------



## Gazoo (Aug 10, 2007)

If you are powering it with a lithium battery, 3 volts, it is putting out well over 100mw. I don't know if lightscribe burners have more powerful diodes. However I have a feeling the open can diodes are more powerful but I have no meter to confirm this. Mine came out of a 20X DVD burner If you look through the thread "DVD burners that rock for diodes", you can see what an open can diode looks like, and read VaThink's experience with his. It is quite amazing.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Aug 10, 2007)

Here's a related article.


----------



## Gazoo (Aug 10, 2007)

Paul_in_Maryland said:


> Here's a related article.



Yes but he is not protecting the diode with anything, so how long do you think it will last???


----------



## rubberband (Aug 11, 2007)

yea dosent this thing need some kind of resistance. i can't possably imagine that the diode would have a very long life if there wasn't somthing to protect it.


----------

